# &    -

## wwa

,             .  
 1061-5 "                 "   386   439   ,  -.       .   http://obozrevatel.com/news/2008/9/24/259717.htm http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/zweb_n/...=&pf3511=31303 
      20 , , , , ,    - 255 -340;
 , /, ,     - 425-510 ; 
     50 /,   , ""  ,               - 510-680 
 ,    ,    (   ,           -   ) - 680-850      0,5  ...........
 ? _ ?    ?... 
     !_

----------

> ?    ?...

   ""    .

----------


## admin

³     (     ) -     **.   ,         . 
  - ,         -  .     ,       5   . 
 ,

----------


## Ihor

,      
   10-15        -,

----------


## laithemmer

,  ""    -     (  ) -        :    ,         (   ).  
ֳ, ,    ,   , ?  ,   ...   !

----------


## Victorious

> ,  ""    -     (  ) -        :    ,         (   ).

   10         ,       ,    ,     (      ).    ,  ..   (         - "    ...    ...  ")  

> ֳ, ,    ,   , ?  ,   ...   !

    .       -         .      ,    .     .    ,   ,     70     .

----------


## laithemmer

, *Victorious*.     ,     - ,   ,   ,   ,        -      ? ....

----------


## wwa

> ,      
>    10-15        -,

    !!!   !
 ,  ,          ,    ,  !
     ...   

> .       -         .      ,    .     .    ,   ,     70     .

    ????
    450 !   ,    0,0009375%   !!!!
      !       !!!

----------


## Ihor

> * !!!   !*
>  ,  ,          ,    ,  !
>      ...  
>   ????
>     450 !   ,    0,0009375%   !!!!
>       !       !!!

      500-600   ,      5-6       :)

----------


## wwa

> 500-600   ,      5-6       :)

    !!!
  ,   ,        40,  ,  .....       !!!

----------


## rys

.

----------


## Ihor

> !!!
>   ,   ,        40,  ,  .....       !!!

           ,        ,      ,        :)

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> ,        ,      ,        :)

    ""       -  ,   ?

----------


## Ihor

> **:     
>   ""       -  ,   ?

    ,     ,             
            :)   

> .

   , ,     :)

----------


## wwa

> ,        ,      ,        :)

   ,   ,     , ,        ,     !   ....
   :
: -     !!!
:  -        - ???

----------


## laithemmer

*Ihor*,    ,   :  -     (   ).       ,   .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ,     , ,        ,     !   ....
>    :
> : -     !!!
> :  -        - ???

          -     :)   

> *Ihor*,    ,   :  -     (   ).       ,   .

  ,   !     ,   ..   ,       ?   .       ....

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   !     ,   ..   ,       ?   .       ....

  쳺,     -       ,     .   .     ,   ,   ,   ,   ...   ...

----------


## wwa

> -     :)

        !     , -    ,   -,   ! : "     !  , ,     !",         !!! 
     ,                !     ...

----------

'      -,       .         .

----------


## wwa

,  -        ..    !

----------


## aneisha

. 
̳ "-"         " 6",      " ". ³  "" ,     90 ,      - " "  .      .     ,   ""   20    ,             .   .  
  2,5     ,      ...

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>   2,5     ,      ...

   ,  -   ?...

----------

70%   .    䳿   .       .

----------


## wwa

> 70%   .    䳿   .       .

      !!???
 .            ,    !!!        !    !!!   

> 500-600   ,      5-6       :)

  !!   !
     !!! 500-600  -     !!!

----------


## wwa

!!!  

> 2  , -  .

  http://www.utro.ua/news/2008/09/30/98012.shtml
 ,   ,    .....

----------


## Ihor

> !!   !
>      !!! 500-600  -     !!!

   ,    :)

----------


## wwa

> ,    :)

    ?             !!!
    !
   -!!!

----------


## Ihor

> ?             !!!
>     !
>    -!!!

      :)

----------


## AmoKK

150 .     ,   .    75$  .         400 . 
         .        . 
        ?      .
  .           .    ....

----------

